# gun dealers in central ohio?



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

I am interested in buying a assult pistol such as a mac 10 or uzi semi-auto for rec. shooting and home protection, and was wondering if there is a dealer in central ohio...I'm serious about the purchase and want it to be TOTALLY LEGAL........any help would be app.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Vances would be your best bet. You may have problems getting a mac 10 or uzi though. You may need a special licenses to have one as they are classified as assult wepons and are banned in severals areas. 
Legal won't be a problem, they won't sell you one if it against the law. 
Not really sure why you'd need either for protection as there are lots of better guns for that.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks....vances doesnt carry those paticular guns...and you can have assault weapons in my area...vances does sell assault rifles,and i own a couple ar-15's....but its hard to sleep with a ar-15 in bed with you....besides the wife says it pokes her....[like its the rifle doing the poking]anyhow i've always be interested in those type of guns.....figured they would be fun to shoot.......


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The only other place you might want to check out is Gun World in Hilliard.


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

If your looking for fully automatic class 3 or semi auto check Aumillers gun shop in Westerville.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you looking for fully auto? If so I can help you out.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This really has nothing to do with the topic here but I found it a bit humorous to read a thread with Al Capone looking to buy a pistol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> This really has nothing to do with the topic here but I found it a bit humorous to read a thread with Al Capone looking to buy a pistol.


I thought the same thing but left it alone


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Noiceracing said:


> If your looking for fully automatic class 3 or semi auto check Aumillers gun shop in Westerville.


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Gun World in Hilliard is a class 3 as well but boy those things sure have shot up in price, he has a fully auto M16 that he wants $20,000 for.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Scott's sporting goods in Marysville has a decent selection & price on most guns ; don't know about the types you are looking for as I've never looked at them, but he's got them.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

i think it would be great to own a fully-auto,but doent that mean alot of red tape? i'm sure it wouldnt be a problem with the security check since i've never had so much as a trafic ticket, is there alot of red tape, what is the prosses? all the same i think i'll stick with semi-auto....as for the AL CAPONE coments....its a joke...all started when i got a scar on my chin from a skateboard incicent....first it was scar face then it turned into scar face capone then just just al capone...honestly i'm a good law following legit business man.....TRUST ME.....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im not sure of the process step for step on getting a class 3 weapon, but there is a expensive background check, I heard it takes a couple months, the price is $2-300 for the check, the Franklin county sheriff or county prosecuter has to sign off on your check once its done, and who knows there could be more that Im forgetting or they could have tweeked the laws since I heard about the process.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

As of the most recent ruling frome the Ohio Supreme Court, there is no such thing in Ohio as an assault weapons ban. If it is not banned by the state, then any local ordinance is not valid.


----------

